#ubuntu-il 2011-07-05
<moo3> בוקר טוב כולם
<moo3> לא הייתי כאן יומיים כי ניהייתה לי דלקת פרקים בגלל העכבר של המחשב
<moo3> עכשיו אני משתמש בעכבר עם יד שמאל.... בעיות של גיקים הא ?
<moo3> או שבגלל זה עדיף לינוקס -- פחות שימוש בעכבר = פחות דלקת פרקים
<asw3> או שאולי עדיף ללכת למכון לחזק את הפרקים
<moo3> איך אני יכול עכשיו ללכת למכון? אני לא מצליח לגרור שולחן עם יד ימין
<moo3> אתמול כמעט שברתי את היד שזרקתי פריזבי
<asw3> מחזקים את הפרקים לפני שהם מתקלקלים
<asw3> ולא אחרי
<moo3> אה
<moo3> כאבי רצח בקושי סקס אני יכול לעשות
<moo3> מי חשב שהמחשב יבגוד בי ככה
<moo3> ידעת שבברזיל יש קהילה ענקית של לינוקס? יש להם הפצות בפורטוגזית משלהם, כל השרתים של הממשלה הם לינוקסים ובחנות מחשבים אתה יכול לבחור בלקנות מחשב בסיס ווינדוז או לינוקס
<moo3> והכל בגלל שאין למדינה או לאזרחים כסף אז הם פיתחו את האלטרנטיבה החינמית
<moo3> אין כסף*
<asw3> יפה
<nirgn975> היי, מישהו פעיל בצאט כרגע?
<moo3> נעלם
<moo3> כן
<Pac_Man> ידעת שבברזיל יש קהילה ענקית של מערכות הפעלה חינמיות? יש להם את כל סוגי הווינדוס בעברית, כשאתה הולך למחשב אתה יכול לקרוץ לחבוב ממחלקת ההתקנות והם יתקינו לך ווינדוס פיראטי
<Pac_Man> והכל בגלל שלאף אחד לא אכפת לעבור על החוק אז הם פיתחו את האלטרנטיבה החינמית
<moo3> אם לא היה אכפת להם הם היו ממשיכים עם הווינדוז הפרוץ
<moo3> אכפת להם אז הם מקדמים את לינוקס
<Pac_Man> רק שתדע
<Pac_Man> שנראה לי שהפירטיות בברזיל במצב יותר גרוע מבישראל :ם
<moo3> בטוח..
<moo3> אין שם פיקוח כמו שיש כאן
<Nighthawk``> איך אני יכול להריץ תוכנית לא כרוט
<Guest38993> היי כולם יש לי שאלה
<Guest38993> המסך בנטבוק מופיע לי חשוך עם אור חזק שבא לרגעים. איך אני עושה את זה חזק וזהו?
<Nighthawk``> מישהו יודע
<Nighthawk``> אם אני מתקין FIREWALL
<Nighthawk``> איפה הוא ממוקדם ?
<Nighthawk``> *ממוקם
<Pac_Man> השאלה מה זה משנה איפה הוא מותקן
<grawcho_> מה זאת אומרת איפה ? איפה ה bin files ? איפה מה ?  הוא על הדיסק :)
<grawcho_> הוא לא בכונן ב:
<grawcho_> c:
<grawcho_> אם אתה מחפש לשנות הגדרות בפיירוול חפש בגוגל iv4  או iv6 או linux firewall conf file
#ubuntu-il 2011-07-06
<Guest38993> שלום, מישהו ורצה לדבר על משהו מעניין?
<Guest38993> איפה קונים אוזניה לסקייפ??
<Guest38993> אלחוטית
#ubuntu-il 2011-07-07
<shmul_> מישהו פה?
<Guest38993> שלום
<Guest38993> איפה קונים אוזנייה אלחוטית לסקייפ?
<asw3> Guest38993, בחנות?
<Guest38993> asw3, איך זה נקרא?
<asw3> תתקשר לחנות תשאל אם מוכרים אוזניות אלחוטיות למחשב
<Guest38993> זה כמו של טלפון נייד בדיוק<?
<Guest38993> אני יכול לחבר את האוזנייה של הטלפון הנייד למחדב ולסקייפ? asw3
<asw3> יש לך bluetooth במחשב
<asw3> ?
<Guest38993> asw3, כן. יש לי. אבל לא הצלחתי. ועוד משהו. כאשר אני מנסה לדבר בסקייפ המיקרופון לא עובד
<Guest38993> של המחשב
<moo3> היי
<moo3> עזרה קטנה בבאש
<moo3> BATCH
<matanya> bash?
<moo3> באטצ', מישהו נוכח ?
<trew1212> כן
<moo3> windows batch not linux bash
<moo3> אוקי יופי
<trew1212> אבל אני לא משהו באש
<matanya> אין לי מושג בזה
<trew1212> אה סליחה גם לי אין מושג בזה
<trew1212> חשבתי שהכוונה באש
<trew1212> אגב מה ההבדל?
<moo3> יש לי תיקיית מוזיקה מלאה בשירים שכולם בסדר הזה: ממוספרים, שם הלהקה, שם השיר.       מה שאני רוצה לעשות זה להריץ סקריפט שימחוק את השם של הלהקה וישאיר את השם של השיר ומהספר
<matanya> אתה בלינוקס?
<moo3> ווינדוז
<matanya> אז מה בעצם אתה עושה פה? ;)
<moo3> trew1212: שתי שפות שונות...דומות בפקודות הפשוטות שלהן וזה הכל
<matanya> יש שם תוכנות לbatch renaming לא צריך סקריפט
<matanya> תוריד איזו אחת כזו
<matanya> ותריץ על התיקייה
<moo3> trew1212: שתיהן אלה שפות שמדברות ישירות עם המערכת הפעלה ללא צורך בקימפול התוכנה
<moo3> matanya: אני תומך לינוקס...אובונטו וירטואלי על המערכת ומריץ עוד לינוקסים במחשבים אחרים
<matanya> אהה
<moo3> אני לא רוצה דרך תוכנה אחי אני רוצה להריץ סקריפט
<matanya> לא יודע מספיק
<moo3> טוב תודה
<tomer> מאד מסורבל לעבוד עם batch.
<tomer> מיקרוסופט הוסיפו הרבה יכולות בעשור האחרון, אבל לא תמיד במקומות הנכונים. למשל כדי לעבוד עם קבצי csv צריך להשתמש בפקודת for, ולא תמיד בסינטקס הצפוי.
<matanya> שלום tomer
<tomer> ערב טוב.
<matanya> האם יש סיכוי לטיפול ביישור שורת הכתובת?
<matanya> בפיירפוקס ^
<Pac_Man> ערב טוב?
<Pac_Man> 4 בצהרים :D
<tomer> matanya: מה הבעיה עם שורת הכתובת?‏
<matanya> הפוכה
<matanya> מיושרת לימין
<tomer> matanya: Bug 641238
<matanya> אני מכיר
<tomer> בעצם אין לכם פה בוט שמביא קישורים.
<tomer> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=641238
<matanya> אני דיברתי עם אמיר אהרוני, הוא אמר שהוא אמר את זה למיטשל בייקר
<matanya> קיוויתי שזה יעזור קצת ;)
<tomer> matanya: דיברנו על זה עם מיטשל בייקר, אבל היא לא יכולה לעשות הרבה עם זה.‏
<matanya> כן, לא חשבתי אחרת
<tomer> הרבה יותר יעיל שתכתוב תגובה על הבאג, ואפשר גם להזמין כמה חברים להצטרף אליך.
<matanya> עשיתי את זה כבר
<matanya> הצבעתי לו
<matanya> זה בערך הבאג המעצבן היחיד
<matanya> השני הוא שמחזור הפיתוח המזורז פוגע בהרחבות רבות
<tomer> אף־אחד לא מסתכל על הצבעות.
<tomer> והמחזור המזורז פוגע רק בהרחבות לא מתוחזקות.
<matanya> אז אוסיף תגובה
<matanya> מסכים לגבי ההרחבות הלא מתוחזקות
<matanya> tomer: בוצע. עוד שאלה על הדרך
<matanya> למה ציפור הרעם מסרב לפתוח לינקים במייל בצורה נורמלית?
<matanya> אני מקבל בשורת הכתובת %u%.com
<tomer> תביא דוגמה.
<tomer> ותפתח באג. ☺
<matanya> כל קישור שמתקבל במייל
<matanya> http://www.%u.com/
<matanya> לך זה לא קורה?
<tomer> בודק.
<tomer> matanya: גרסה עברית?
<matanya> כן
<tomer> matanya: האם הקישורים שנמצאים בדפים שבתפריט העזרה מתפקדים?‏
<tomer> matanya: וחשוב לא פחות – איזו גרסה של ת'אנדרבירד?‏
<matanya> 3.1.10
<tomer> ענתיקה.
<tomer> תשדרג.
<matanya> זה מה שבא בהפצה
<matanya> הקישורים בעזרה לא עובדים
<New0> היי חברה מה נשמע?
<New0> מישהו פה?
<matanya> כן
<New0> שלום גם לך:)
<New0> רציתי לשאול לגבי אובונטו הגירסה האחרונה
<New0> איזו?
<matanya> כן?
<matanya> 11.04
<New0> ואיך אני יודע שיש לי אותה?
<New0> אני פשוט לא הייתי פה איזה שנה וגם לא השתמשתי באובונטו הרבה זמן, חוץ מזה שזה היה מותקן אצלי
<matanya> תפתח מסוף
<New0> אוקי
<New0> פתוח
<matanya> ותקליד uname -a
<matanya> מה הפלט?
<New0> Linux lin-VPCF12KFX 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:24 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<New0> מה זה UNAME?
<matanya> זה בתוך חלונות?
<tomer> הרבה יותר פשוט לכתוב cat /etc/issue. ☺
<New0> אוקי אבל אני לא רואה פה את הגירסה 10ץ04
<New0> *.
<New0> lin@lin-VPCF12KFX:~$ .cat /etc/issue
<New0> No command '.cat' found, but there are 16 similar ones
<New0> .cat: command not found
<New0> lin@lin-VPCF12KFX:~$
<New0> זה הפלט
<matanya> בלי .
<tomer> בלי הנקודה.
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> Ubuntu 11.04 \n \l
<New0> אה יפה תודה אחי
<New0> אגב בא לך לנתח לי את מה שכתבתי?
<New0> ?
<New0> ./cat /etc....
<New0> מה זה CAT כאילו?
<New0> אלא אם כן אתה עסוק אז אני יעזוב אותך לנפשך :)
<New0> ואגב תודה רבה על העזרה עד עכשיו :)
<matanya> http://ss64.com/bash/cat.html
<matanya> תקרא ^
<Pac_Man> http://www.computerhope.com/unix/ucat.htm
<Pac_Man> נו טוב מתניה היה יותר מהיר :P
<New0> אוקי תוסה רבה
<New0> מה יותר מהיר?
<matanya> בעיה קבועה אצלי
<New0> אה אוקי
<matanya> עניתי מהר יותר
<New0> חחח
<New0> כן. כבר שכחתי את הבדיחות בפורום הזה :)
<New0> מסקרן אותי לדעת על הפלט? 10.04 ומה זה /n /l
<New0> אה זה כמו TYPE ב CMD
<New0> מגניב
<New0> :)
<New0> אוקי בלי לפגוע בך מתן, אבל פק-מן הביא פה משהו מוסבר יפה מאוד. ועכשיו אני מבין שזה יותר מסתם TYPE ב CMD ב MS
<New0> אבל תודה רבה לשניכם :(
<New0> * :)
<matanya> סבבה
<matanya> אני לא נוטה לפרט
<matanya> זו בעיה ידועה נוספת
<New0> זו לא בעיה
<New0> זה שבכלל ענית לי זו ענק
<New0> *כאילו תודה שענית לי בכלל
<matanya> למה לא? בשביל זה אני כאן
<New0> חחח אצלי יש בעיה שאני לא יודע להסביר את עצמי לפעמים :P
<matanya> וגם כדי להציק לתומר
<New0> אה חח אוקי לא יודע מי זה תומר
<New0> אני הייתי פה לפני שנה אם אתה זוכר
<matanya> עם כינוי אחר, לא?
<New0> אבל לא הייתה לי תמיכה פה ואני צריך קצת יותר ממערכת הפעלה עובדת :)
<New0> לא עם זה
<matanya> יש לי דליפת זכרון
<matanya> חייבים לשים שם פאטץ'
<matanya> חבל, אני הייתי שמח לנסות לעזור לך לראות את האור ;)
<New0> היי אחי
<New0> לא יודע איזה קיצור עשיתי במקלדת אבל זה עשה לי לוג-אוף
<New0> איזה קיצור זה באמת?
<New0> אוקי משהו פה ממש השתנה ב 11.04 איפה רשום כל הקיצורים?
<New0> איך אני מגיע לקיצורי מקלדת באובונטו 10.04?
<Pac_Man> 11.04
<Pac_Man> or 10.04?
<New0> 11
<Pac_Man> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<New0> אה טעות שלי
<New0> תודה
<matanya> תומר זה הוא שענה לך קודם
<matanya> למעלה
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> פק מן זה תומר?
<New0> סבבה
<matanya> לא
<matanya> תקרא עוד למעלה
<matanya> זה עם הcat
<New0> אה אוקי. אני אפילו לא שמתי לב שמישהו אחר פיתאום ענה לי
<New0> אבל סבבה
<New0> אוקי איך אני פותח את SYSTEM PREFERNCE?
<matanya> המערכת בעברית?
<New0> אנגית
<New0> *EN
<matanya> זרוק את העכבר לצד שמאל
<New0> אוקי
<New0> ו...
<matanya> או שתלחץ על כפתור סופר
<matanya> ותקליד
<New0> כפתור "ווינדוס" זה סופר?
<New0> להקליד מה?
<matanya> אם ככה אתה מעדיף לקרוא לו
<New0> אוקי אז כפתור סופר ואז.?
<matanya> prefence
<New0> לא נותן לי
<matanya> שמאל למעלה, כן?
<matanya> בפינה
<New0> fi
<New0> כן
<matanya> יש?
<matanya> אתה מקליד בחיפוש?
<New0> ניפתח לי חלון שחור שקוף
<matanya> מפנק
<New0> אני מקליד
<New0> מפנק?
<matanya> זה קצת ציני
<New0> prefince
<matanya> אל תתיחס
<New0> אוקי
<matanya> אתה יכול גם לסייר בין הקטגוריות, אם נוח לך יותר
<New0> אז מה עכשיו?
<matanya> נדמה לי
<New0> ואיפה?
<New0> *מאיפה
<matanya> לא פתח לך?
<New0> פתח לי חלון שחור שקוף
<matanya> אני כבר לא זוכר איך נראה יוניטי
<New0> אבל אני לא מוצא
<matanya> לא סבלתי אותו
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> אני ינסה לחפש בגוגל
<New0> תודה אחי
<matanya> אבל אם אני לא טועה, זה אמור לעבוד
<New0> כן גם אני שוקל אם להעיף אותו
<matanya> רגע!
<matanya> אם אתה מצמיד את העכבר לצד שמאל
<matanya> לא נפתח לך סרגל כזה?
<matanya> או בימין?
<New0> בשמאל
<New0> כן ניפתח
<New0> יש לי כל מיני קיצורים מצד שמאל
<matanya> אז שם
<matanya> חוץ מזה
<matanya> אם אני לא טועה ctrl F2
<matanya> גם מאפשר לך להריץ ישומם
<matanya> *י
<New0> יש לי יישומים. APPLICATIN אבל אין PREFERENCE
<matanya> אין שם ברשימה?
<New0> לא
<matanya> מה יש בסרגל הצד?
<New0> תיקית הבית, פיירפוקס....
<matanya> מצאתי,  ככה: http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=2945
<matanya> תגיע ליישומים
<New0> אוקי
<matanya> תסמן את המותקנים
<New0> אוקי..
<matanya> זהו
<matanya> תבחר את מה שאתה רוצה
<New0> זה APPLICATION
<New0> לא PREFERENCEW
<New0> אוקי מה שאני מחפש זה לראות איזה קיצור הוא בשביל לעשות LOG OFF
<New0> ולראות בכלל את הקיצורים
<New0> אבל זה לא שם
<New0> בכל מקרה אחי תודה רבה על העזרה :)
<matanya> הקיצורים נמצאים בקישור שפק-מן נתןלך
<matanya> זה לפטופ?
<New1> יאאלה אחי תודה רבה אני זזתי :)
<matanya> להתראות
<serfus> היי HaimN, מה נשמע?
<serfus> Shualdon, פה?
<HaimN> serfus: היי, הכל בסדר, מה אתך?
<moo3> serfus
<serfus> moo3, אהלן
<moo3> היי (=
<serfus> מה נשמע?
<moo3> תגיד יש לך ספר לינוקס שאולי שייך לקהילה שתוכל להשאיל ?
<serfus> HaimN_, אני עשר, תודה
<serfus> moo3, ספר? לא
<moo3> אני נוסע לטיול ואני צריך ספר להעביר איתו זמן
<moo3> אני מחפש בנירות... הספרייה לא נותנת יותר משבועיים ודווקא ראיתי שמה ספר סבבה לגמרי
<serfus> נשארו כמה קומיקסים, אבל אני לא חושב שמחלקים אותם בחינם
<serfus> תצטרך לדבר עם משה, שכרגע לא מחובר
<serfus> אני אדבר איתו כשיתחבר
<moo3> מה הניק שלו?
<moo3> וואי אני מזה אשמח.... כמובן שאחזיר אותו
<moo3> וגם יצא לנו להכיר
<moo3> (=
<serfus> moshe247
<moo3> בסדר גמור -- תוץדה
<moo3> תודה
<trew_> מחפש תוכנה טובה לצילום מסך לווינדוס
<trew_> משהו קוד פתוח יש כזה?
<serfus> סלח לי! moshe742
<moo3> תוכנה לצילום מסך לווינדוס?
<moo3> serfus, הבנתי (=
<serfus> התבלבלו לי המספרים :)
<moo3> trew_, למה לא להשתמש בתוכנה של הווינדוז ?
<trew_> moo3: כי היא לא נוחה
<trew_> מאוד לא נוחה
<moo3> אני בניתי הרבה מדריכים איתה =]
<moo3> תאמת שלא חשבתי להשתמש באלטרנטיבה
<serfus> קראתי לפני מספר ימים שמישהו מחפש לחלק כמה גליונות של linux journal  moo3
<trew_> אני מחפש משהו כמו שוטר בלינוקס
<trew_> moo3: http://shutter-project.org/downloads/
<serfus> http://www.whatsup.org.il/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=56991
<moo3> הוא הוציא אותם כבר..
<serfus> אני לא בטוח, לפי התגובות
<moo3> trew_ בטח תוכל לנהל הרבה יותר טוב אם המכונה הייתה מכונה וירטואלית - או אם היית מתחבר אל מחשב מרחוק זה היה יותר נוח אבל גם יותר איטי
<moo3> serfus בכל מקרה אני נוסע עוד כמה ימים (= אז אוגוסט לא יתאים
<moo3> וגם מגזינים...אני מחפש ספר לימוד
<serfus> אצל משה זה לא ספר לימוד, זה קומיקס
<serfus> http://www.divajutta.com/doctormo/ubunchu/
<serfus> moo3, אין לך איזה נייד/סמארטפון/אי רידר/טאבלט.... מסך כלשהו? :P
<avishai> ‏שלום לכולם
<moo3> serfus אני לא לוקח איתי...
<serfus> avishai, מה נשמע?
<moo3> אני מנסה להתנתק קצת ממכשירים אלקטרונים...הגיע הזמן
<serfus> moo3, בספרייה אצלי אני רואה לפעמים ספרי עיון בנושאי מחשב שונים בחלק של הישנים שאפשר לקחת ולא להחזיר
<serfus> תבדוק אם יש שם
<moo3> הלכתי היום.. לא נתנו לי מעבר לשבוע, מחר בבוקר אני הולך לבקש מהמנהלת שם אבל הסיכוי שהיא תתן... לא הכי גדול
<moo3> avishai, ואהלן אבישפיץ
<moo3> XD
<avishai> ‏תגידו
<avishai> ‏מה קרה לקטע של הפגישות החודשיות?
<serfus> avishai, לא קורה... ספציפית לפגישה הזאת לא הועלה כל נושא
<serfus> אבל גם שיש נושאים, זה לא עובד דרך IRC
<Nighthawk``> ?
<avishai> ‏החשיבות לא הייתה בהחלטות
<avishai> ‏אלא בזה שהפגישות הביאו את הקהילה להיפגש
<avishai> ‏אני למשל מרגיש די מנותק בזמן האחרון
<Micky_> שלום!
<Micky_> מישהו נמצא?
<matanya> שלום
<Micky_> אהלן
<avishai> ‏הי
<Micky_> הרגע קיבלתי בדואר עכבר אלחוטי מדיל אקסטרים
<Micky_> הם טוענים שהוא נתמך באובונטו. נאטי חושבת אחרת
<matanya> למה שלא תחבר ותבדוק?
<Micky_> זאת עשיתי
<Micky_> lsusb מודה שיש משהו מחובר
<Micky_> אבל לא עכבר
<matanya> אלא?
<Micky_> ralink technology corp.
<Micky_> העכבר עצמו נבדק במערכת הפעלה מסחרית, שם הוא פועל כהלכה
<matanya> איזו גרסה של אובונטו?
<matanya> כמה זמן לא שמעתי על בעיות חומרה בלינוקס, כמה שנים
<Micky_> 11.04
<avishai> ‏ויותר חשוב, מה השורה המלאה מlsusb?
<Micky_> פרץ של נוסטלגיה
<Micky_> bus 004 Device 002 ID 148f:1000 ralink technology corp.
<Micky_> אני לא בטוח שזו השורה הנכונה שמציינת את הUSB
<Micky_> יש בסה"כ 2 שורות של דברים מחוברים
<nady> לילה טוב
<nady> יש מישהו
<matanya> יש
<nady> מה נישמע
<nady> מה זה מחשב טוב?
<nady> כבר חוזר
<New0> היי חברה
<New0> מישהו יודע איך אני עורך את GRUB?
<matanya> איזה grub
<Pac_Man> את הטקסט המוצג?
<matanya> 1 או 2?
<New0> fi
<New0> כן
<New0> יש לי 11.04
<New0> 2 אני חושב
<matanya> תתקין חבילה בשם boot manager
<matanya> יקל עליך את החיים
<New0> ואגב איך משנים את הדבר הארור הזה עם השפה? שכל חלון יש לו שפה משלו (שפת כתיבה)
<matanya> אתה לא באמת רצה להתחיל לערוך קבצי cfg
<New0> אוקי. כרגע אני רק צריך לשות את זה
<New0> *לשנות
<matanya> בהעדפות המקלדת
<New0> עם /default frub
<New0> hpv zv/
<New0> איפה זה?
<New0> ה יוניטי הזה עושה לי חיים קשים ואני לא יודע איפה זה העדפות מקלדת
<New0> גם לא איפה הקיצורי דרך של המקשים
<New0> *מקלדת
<matanya> תהרוג אותי לא יודע
<nady> th
<nady> איזה
<New0> מתן חח הכל בסדר מה? :)
<nady> מה זה מחשב טוב
<New0> מחשב טוב = מחשב שעונה לצרכים שלך
<matanya> יאללה, הלכתי לישון
<New0> לילה טוב
<nady> מה מומלץ מחשב חזק כאילו?
<New0> מה אתה צריך לעשות עם המחשב?
<New0> לפי זה אתה קונה מחשב
<New0> אלא אם כן יש לך כסף. אז אתה יכול לקנות את המחשב הכי טוב שיש היום
<New0> נאדי האם עניתי לך על השאלה?
<New0> או שאתה רוצה יותר פרטים מזה?
<New0> ודרך אגב מצאתי בסוף את גראב
<New0> טוב אני זזתי
<New2> היי חברה
<New2> האם מישהו יודע איך לפתוח מחיצה של לינוקס בתוך ווינדוס?
<HaimN> moshe: מה נשמע?
<HaimN> זו בעיה, אנשים שואלים שאלות בפורום בלי לפרט ומקווים שננחש מה הם רוצים, זו הפעם השלישית שאני נתקל בזה היום
<moshe> אחלה, מה איתך?
<moshe> כן, שמתי לב לזה, התחלתי לחזור קצת ומקווה להישאר הפעם כמו שצריך:)
<moshe> סבבה, התחלתי לעבוד על התוכנה להודעה על כניסת השבת סוף סוף
<HaimN> moshe: חופש?
<HaimN> לי הוא עוד לא התחיל
<moshe> לא ממש חופש, אבל קצת זמן פנוי, רק קצת
<HaimN> אני לומד בישיבה, ובישיבות יש רק 3 שבועות חופש
<HaimN> אז החופש שלי יתחיל רק בעוד חודש
<moshe> אני עובד ובמקביל גם לומד לתואר שני כך שגם לי אין ממש חופש גדול
<HaimN> תואר שני במה?
<moshe> ביולוגיה (מיקרוביולוגיה ואימונולוגיה קלינית)
<HaimN> יפה, זה אחד התחומים הבודדים שאין לי הרבה ידע בהם, וחבל :(
<HaimN> ברוב התחומים יש לי איזה קרוב שעובד בהם
<HaimN> אבל בביולוגיה אין לי אף קרוב
<moshe> אם אתה לומד וצריך עזרה דבר איתי, אם זה רק לידע כללי אז אני לא יודע איפה אתה יכול ללמוד אבל אפשר שאסביר לך מדי פעם על דברים וכדומה
<moshe> בכלל יכול להיות נחמד להיפגש אם יוצא לך להגיע למרכז או משהו
<HaimN> אני לא מתכונן ללמוד את זה, סתם אני אוהב להוסיף ידע כללי, אני די סקרן, אבל אני לא מאמין שיצא לי להפגש עד החופש שלי מכיוון שאני ישן בפנימיה, אני גר בירושלים אבל לומד באיזור מודיעין
<HaimN> אבל אולי באחד המפגשים של הקהילה אם אני אצליח להגיע
<moshe> אוקי, אם יצא לי להיות באזור י-ם אבדוק איתך מה קורה, יש לי לפעמים שם מפגשים של פילקים (שירי מד"ב)
<Nighthawk``> מישהו פה ?
<Pac_Man> זה תלוי
<Nighthawk``> http://pastie.org/2180226
<Nighthawk``> למה לא עולה ?
<Pac_Man> אין לי מושג :(
<Pac_Man> אבל למה שלא תשאל במקום שידעו לענות לך?
<Pac_Man> או לפחות שהסיכוי שידעו יהיה גבוה יותר?
<Pac_Man> #grub אני מתאר לעצמי?
#ubuntu-il 2011-07-08
<moo3> נראה לי שהקפטצ'ה מקל עלינו.. אין סיכוי שאני צודק כל פעם בפעם הראשונה ולפעמים גם מנחש
<moo3> והוא גם מקבל וגם לא מקבל כשיש סימן כמו פסיק או סלאש
<lousygarua> שלום לכולם
<nady> יש מישהו
#ubuntu-il 2011-07-09
<bz-hon> מישהו יכול לעזור לי בשאלה קלה?
<serfus> .ask
<serfus> !ask
<serfus> bz-hon, פשוט תשאל, אם מישהו יכול לעזור - הוא יעזור
<GangeL> היי
<GangeL> אפשר שאלה קטנה?
<serfus> GangeL, אהלן, מצטער שנעלמתי
<serfus> http://whatsup.org.il/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=38925
<GangeL> serfus, שאלה אחרונה אפשר?
<serfus> בהחלט... פשוט תזרוק שאלות... במקרה הכי גרוע לא תקבל תשובה
<GangeL> אובונטו על מחשב שלא מחובר לאינטרנט
<GangeL> זה בעייתי לא? רוב ההתנהלות בלינוקס מחייבת אינטרנט (התקנת חבילות עדכון
<GangeL> וכו'..
<GangeL> בלי אינטרנט על הלפטופ אני מרגיש שהלינוקס קצת נכה...:)
<serfus> אממ כן... זה לא חובה אבל פשוט לא תזכה לעדכונים
<GangeL> אוקיי..
<serfus> חוץ מזה, אני לא רואה הרבה מה לעשות עם מחשב ללא אינטרנט
<GangeL> יש לי כרגע קובונטו (KDE) אני רוצה להסיר את הKDE ולחזור לGNOME
<GangeL> איך מסירים את כל הKDE ולא תוכנה תוכנה...
<serfus> GangeL, באיזה מנהל חבילות אתה משתמש?
<GangeL> נראה לי שמותקנים לי גם מנהל החבילות של קובונטו וגם סינפטיק שזה המקורי לא? אבל אני מעדיף את הסינפטיק
<serfus> GangeL, בסינפטיק תכתוב בחיפוש
<serfus> kubuntu
<serfus> ותסיר את החיבלות שמותקנות
<serfus> בטח איזה 3-5 שכוללות את כל החבילות המותקנות של kde (או לפחות את רובן)
<GangeL> תודה רבהה
<GangeL> עזרת לי מאווווד
<GangeL> להתראות להפעם...
<serfus> בכיף :)
<serfus> GangeL, אתה מוזמן גם להשאר....
<GangeL> הייתי שמח אבל אני חייב לזוז לעת עתה...קופץ לאכול משו..:)
<serfus> בתאבון :-)
#ubuntu-il 2012-07-02
<PaC-mEn> ?
<PaC-mEn> יש לי שקל!!!
<serfus> PaC-mEn, יוקר המחיה והכל... לא יעזור לך לסגור את החודש
<PaC-mEn> serfus, אין ספק
<serfus> מה העניינים?
<PaC-mEn> בסדר גמור מה איתך?
<serfus> ברוך השם
<PaC-mEn> חחח אני מבין שאתה פעיל רק בשעות הלילה
<serfus> יכול להיות שזה יוצא כך
<serfus> אני בדרך כלל עובד במשך היום
<Avihay> it's summer, being active when the sun is up is a waste of water
<serfus> גישה מעניינת... :)
<serfus> בכל מקרה
<serfus> פעיל זה יחסי
<serfus> אחרי הכל, מדובר על שימוש במחשב
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחח
<PaC-mEn> הייתי רוצה להשאר ולהמשיך לדבר אבל אני חייב מחר לקום מודם
<PaC-mEn> מוקדם
<serfus> לילה טוב
<PaC-mEn> לילה טוב :)
#ubuntu-il 2012-07-03
<avrahm> hi
<avrahm> wen i strted linox i try ubuntu & kubuntu and i yuse onli ubuntu hwo do i del kubuntu
<Avihay> wow, a whole 4 min of waiting!
<asw3> הוא כנראה הסתדר
<asw3> :-D
<Avihay> somehow, I seriously doubt that
<asw3> לול
<Avihay> as in chicken nest?
<Avihay> *a* chicken nest
<Interruptus>  a coockoo nest
<asw3> קוקוריקו
<Avihay> מעהצאהש"ה = מתגלגל על הריצפה, צוחק את המעיים שלי החוצה...
<Avihay> nope, doesn't work :-<
<asw3> בגלל שיש לך ישור לימין
<asw3> אתה צריך להיות שמלאני
<Avihay> צב"ר = צוחק בקול רם...
<Avihay> יש לי ישור לימין בעברית ולשמאל באנגלית, בתלות באות הראשונה שאני כותב
<Avihay> בטלות?
<asw3> ממתי אתה כותב בעברית
<Avihay> Can't spell to save my life...
<asw3> זה חדש..
<asw3> יש לזה פיתרון
<Avihay> here and then, when it's significantly easyer to pass my ideas in Hebrew, or when the other side just doesn't understand enough English
<asw3> אני מכיר מישהו שכותב בעברית אנגלית
<asw3> ואז אין שגיעות כתיב
<Avihay> humm, tempting, tempting
<Avihay> aval ani motze et ze ke meod lo kari
<Avihay> I have a freind who suggested a better set of rules of transliterating? I think that's how it's called, from Hebrew to English
<Avihay> the rules for Japanese "romanisation" are clear enough and produce good results
<asw3> שמע העברית אנגלית הזה היה הרבה זמן ב- irc
<asw3> היה תקופה שהקידוד היה ממש בהתחלה
<asw3> גם אנשים לא תמיד הבינו תדברים
<Avihay> Ah, the dark ages...
<Avihay> I didn't really connect to IRC before I started useing KDE, so I was spared
<Avihay> If ICQ wasn't made by some Israely folks, I shudder at the thought of how our IM clients would have handled multi-lingualisem and RTL text
<asw3> היה
<asw3> היו קוראים לזה miranda
<asw3> אני חושב שזה מתבסס על ה -im
<Avihay> miranda is an alternative ICQ client
<asw3> הקלינטים לאיסיקיו שהיו ללינוקס לא היו משהו
<asw3> זה כזה עלוב ביחס למקור
<Avihay> It was created,  probably because ICQ just SPAM!!!!!ed your registry and made your windows unstable
<asw3> מאיפה הבאת את זה
<asw3> היה לי
<asw3> icq2003b
<asw3> שנים היה מותקן על המערכת
<Avihay> come on, ICQ pushed ALL it's settings into the registry, I hated it
<asw3> האיסיקיו באמת בסוף הפך לספאמרים מרוסיה
<asw3> היום אם תיכנס לאיסיקיו נראה לי רק רוסים נשארו
<Avihay> and I don't know what it does now, but the UI looks wierd, it insists on changeing your homepage and search provider, does that whole welcome page thing, and it still has adds
<asw3> לול
<asw3> היה אופציה להוריד את זה אם אני זוכר נכון
<asw3> אהבתי את המירנדה כי היה לזה addon
<asw3> זה כמו להשוות ie מול FF
<Avihay> I don't know, all I know is that once in a while my father calls me to fix his browsers after he agreed to upgrade ICQ
<Avihay> gonna watch some Linux Action show with my XBMC
<asw3> נלך להכין נס
<Avihay> lol: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNzlwOK2Lpw&feature=player_detailpage#t=58s
<asw3> מזה הוידאו הזה
<asw3> חשבתי שאתה צוחק
<Avihay> I am, mac(donalds) using Linux :->
<Avihay> I think it's funny
<asw3> לול אביחי זה טוב
<Avihay> wha? the joke? or the show?
<asw3> המופע אני אראה יותר מאוחר לא היה לי זמן
<asw3> היתי צריך לעוף לפילאטיס
<asw3> הבדיחה טובה
<Avihay> maybe you should see this to: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rNuSwbETfg
<Avihay> too*
<asw3> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/ubuntu-shaped-crop-circles-appear-in-italy
#ubuntu-il 2012-07-05
<glalxy> HI. ANYBODY KNOWSWHERE CAN I FIND A LIVECD FOR USB BOOT RUNNIBG?
#ubuntu-il 2012-07-06
<Avihay> wow, 6 minuets this time
#ubuntu-il 2012-07-08
<ravid> שלום יש כאן מישהו שיכול לעזור
<matanya> במה?
#ubuntu-il 2013-07-01
<or_schapira> בוקר
#ubuntu-il 2013-07-02
<earl`> hey
#ubuntu-il 2013-07-03
<or_schapira> שלום
<Na3lk> hi
#ubuntu-il 2013-07-04
<pablo__> יש כאן מישהו?
<pablo__> מישהו יכול לעזור לי אם איזה בעיה קטנה של הגדרות?
#ubuntu-il 2014-07-06
<tals1> ??
<tals1> יש פה מישהו?
<tals1> יש לי מקבוק לבן משנת 2009 וברשותי usb עם 12.04
<tals1> אני רוצה להתקין אותו על המק מה לעשות?
<tals1> אם מישהו יכול להסביר לי באופן פרטני
#ubuntu-il 2015-07-01
<Moshe> היי
<Moshe> מישהו פה?
#ubuntu-il 2016-07-05
<sbe> איך אפשר להוריד את אובונטו בעברית מלאה? (אם  צריך אח''כ לחבר לאינטרנט זה מסובך בשבילי , כי זה
#ubuntu-il 2017-07-08
<nati> היי יש פה מישהו?
#ubuntu-il 2018-07-08
<slm2> [04:41] *demp* fuck off with your channel #israel from freenode this is not a political or a place for cyberwars!! i mail already rivlin! [04:42] *demp* if your channel not present i 24h a new concept i will destry you and your frieds!!! [04:42] Can't use this command in this window [04:42] *demp* likud fucker [04:43] *demp* ou don't like support FOSS and PEACE in Israel tha n fuck off wwith your friends from FN!
<slm2> [04:41] *demp* fuck off with your channel #israel from freenode this is not a political or a place for cyberwars!! i mail already rivlin! [04:42] *demp* if your channel not present i 24h a new concept i will destry you and your frieds!!! [04:42] Can't use this command in this window [04:42] *demp* likud fucker [04:43] *demp* ou don't like support FOSS and PEACE in Israel tha n fuck off wwith your friends from FN!
<slm2> [04:41] *demp* fuck off with your channel #israel from freenode this is not a political or a place for cyberwars!! i mail already rivlin! [04:42] *demp* if your channel not present i 24h a new concept i will destry you and your frieds!!! [04:42] Can't use this command in this window [04:42] *demp* likud fucker [04:43] *demp* ou don't like support FOSS and PEACE in Israel tha n fuck off wwith your friends from FN!
<slm2> [04:31] == slm2 [4d8b5d9c@gateway/web/freenode/ip.77.139.93.156] has joined ##linux-il [04:32] <slm2> amitar[m]1: [04:32] <slm2> bug2000: [04:32] <slm2> davix: [04:32] <slm2> efraim: [04:32] <slm2> gooly: [04:33] <slm2> HeN: [04:33] <slm2> shaib: [04:33] <slm2> slm2: [04:33] <slm2> tzafrir: [04:33] <slm2> yoavz: [04:33] <slm2> hi, shalom peace salam this is freenode and a israeli linux channel [04:34] <slm2> demp bann me again [04:34
